# How Did you choose your Vizsla puppy out of a litter ?



## Tali (Jul 21, 2009)

Was it based on looks or personality ? 

And if was it by personality, did your puppy stayed true to those characteristic in his adulthood. 

For example: the whole litter was playing and nibbling on each other , and one puppy is just watching them and seem to be more calm and that turn out to be his personality in his adulthood.


----------



## Islander (May 2, 2009)

Well it will be a few weeks yet before we can pick up our new V puppy.
The breeder in this case selects the appropriate puppy for each new owner after lenghty discussions back and forth in regards to your lifestyle,
plans for your V, as in companion, show, field, therapy work, etc. 
Since the owner has been involved in dogs for many many years and has been the one with the new puppies daily from birth, monitoring their daily growth as far as traits and personality I feel confident she will place the
right puppy in our care. I will post after bringing our new baby home and let you know the outcome.


----------



## madaboutvizslas (Nov 12, 2008)

I picked the cutest one out from a photo and picked it up from the airport. The rest is history...


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

I went and met the whole litter and my puppy picked me. She was the one who played with me the most out of a litter of eleven. She is totally a mama's girl, and I wouldn't have it any other way. I also thought she was the prettiest out of the bunch. She was smaller than the rest but from what I understand, she is now right up there with the rest of them.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

I was always going to get another vizsla, the first one was my childhood dog back in the '70 's. When my last child got out of diapers I thought we might be ready but no breeders anywhere near where I am. Started surfing reputable breeder sites on internet.One breeder just happpened to have two males left. I wanted a male anyhow. But it was not feasible for me to travel so far to pick him out so I put my trust in the breeder. I hoped he would be as loveable as my first V , that some characteristics of my first would be in this one. So I had him shipped from Ontario to Newfoundland (central Canada to the most Easterly province) and I am the proud "mom" of Blaze, now 16 months old and a* GREAT  * dog  A wonderful gift for my 3 kids and my husband loves him dearly as well. What did we _do_ before we had him?


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

They all looked the same to me so i went for the one with an oil stain on his head, he was also a little smaller than the others. Whe i clapped to them he was alos the last one to come to me so i liked him.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

well the people who i got lily from(my dad's cousins) chose my dog for me, they thew tobi her brother in for a bonus lol, but you really can't go wrong as long as the dog isn't messed up in the head or anything like that, but man i'm glad they chose lily for me cuz me and her are like spaghetti and meatballs


----------



## Baileysmama08 (Aug 11, 2009)

When we got Bailey, he was the dog with the most 'spunk'. Now I say this because we all know Vizsla's have the energy we all wish we had, but he had this energy about him that was a great combination of my husband and I. I think it was because he was the one who kept trying to find clever ways to get out of the area section off for his other brothers. Plus, he wanted to explore and we wanted a curious dog, and boy did we get one!

Another selling point was because the owner informed us how perfect Bailey is, but he was passed up by other couples because he was stepped on by a horse and he has a white marking on his chest. For us, it didn't matter, we loved him for who he is.


----------

